# Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht....​*
Gerade die organisierten Angelfischer und ihre Verbände fühlen sich ja oft als moralisch/ethisch besseren Angler - oft stellen sie auch Fischereiaufsicht.

Da wird seitens dieser moralisch/ethisch sich oft besser dünkenden organisierten Angelfischer oft bemängelt, dass die Angler jedes nur mögliche Schlupfloch ausnutzen, um z. B. trotz Schonzeiten für Hecht oder Zander weiter Barsche angeln zu können, oder bei Kunstköderverbot dann mit Dropshot und Wurm geangelt wird.

Und die Empörung darüber, dass gerade wegen solcher Angler (die natürlich niiiiiiiiiiie organisierte Angelfischer sind, nur Gastangler, das ist eh klar...) immer weitere Einschränkungen kommen würden, wird auch kräftig geheuchelt..

Selbst der ehemalige Ministerpräsident Peter Harry Carstensen wurde vom LSFV-SH angegangen, weil er sich erdreistete, eine Veranstaltung des LAV-SH (ehemaliger DAV-LV in SH, Konkurrenz des LSFV-SH also) zu unterstützen, welche der LSFV-SH aber ablehnte..

Und auch die Präsidentin des DAFV und Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-Schleswig Holstein, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat sich ja gleich zu Beginn ihrer Tätigkeit beim DAFV schon so eingelassen, dass nur organisierte Angelfischer überhaupt relevant wären..

*Organisierte Angelfischer sind also gute Vorbilder - oder?*
Da denkt dann ja der allgemeine Angler und normale Mensch, dass gerade die organisierten Angelfischer in solchen Verbänden glorreiche Vorbilder sind..

Die nie etwas zu ihrem Vorteil auslegen oder zurechtbiegen würden, die nicht nur auf die rein wörtliche Auslegung setzen, sondern auch den eigentlichen Sinn dahinter verstehen und akzeptieren..

Natürlich auch und gerade dann, wenn es sich dabei um Geschäftsführer und Pressereferenten dieser Organisationen handelt.

*Wenns dann ums Geld geht....*
Wenns dann ums Geld geht, wird das natürlich auch so sein, wir würden ja nie den ehrenhaften organisierten Angelfischern da irgendwas Böses unterstellen - sie wollen das Geld ja irgendwie auch für ihre organisierten Angelfischer einsetzen - oder ????

Dennoch wollen wir euch hier eine kleine Geschichte nahe bringen, wie das abläuft, wenns ums Geld geht.

Hauptakteure sind dabei die Sparda Bank Hamburg und der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein...

*Der Sparda Horizont Award und der LSFV-SH*
Wenn eine Bank Geld für gemeinnützige Projekte auslobt, ist das immer lobenswert, keine Frage:
https://www.sparda-bank-hamburg.de/konto_und_depot/spardahorizont/award

Wenn dann neben einer Fachjury auch noch das allgemeine Publikum die Möglichkeit hat, über einen Gewinner abzustimmen, ist das noch lobenswerter..

Und da Banken so auf Sicherheit  - wie bei ihnen selber beim Onlinebanking - bedacht sind, werden natürlich auch solche Onlineabstimmungen so gestaltet, dass Manipulationen nicht möglich sind - sollte man denken..

Und gerecht und logisch wäre natürlich, dass ein User nur einmal abstimmen kann, dem alten demokratischen Prinzip folgend (man denke hier auch an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dem Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH: "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"...):
*One man, one vote..... *

Warum auch immer, beim Horizont Award waren jedenfalls Massenabstimmungen technisch leicht machbar. 

Das bedeutet, dass ein einziger User zig Stimmen abgeben konnte.

Das merkten natürlich auch schnell die User im Forum des LSFV-SH.

Denn der LSFV-SH nahm mit einem (sicher unterstützenswerten) Projekt an dem Wettbewerb teil, und der Geschäftsführer hatte dies im Forum veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21010-Sparda-Horizont-Award

Da kann man auch nachlesen, wie schnell die organisierten Angelfischer da herausgefunden hatten, wie einfach man mehrfach abstimmen kann und dann auch daraus einen internen - man kann es schon fast so nennen - "Wettbewerb" gemacht, wer am schnellsten mit seinen Mehrfachabstimmungen das Projekt des LSFV-SH nach vorne bringt..

Wie gesagt, rechtlich wohl kaum zu beanstanden.

*Mal nachdenken.....*
Nur nochmal zum nachdenken, wie das organisierte Angelfischer gegenüber anderen hält, wenn man nur auf die rein wörtliche Auslegung von Regeln und Gesetzen rekurriert:



> Da wird seitens dieser moralisch/ethisch sich oft besser dünkenden organisierten Angelfischer oft bemängelt, dass die Angler jedes nur mögliche Schlupfloch ausnutzen, um z. B. trotz Schonzeiten für Hecht oder Zander weiter Barsche angeln zu können, oder bei Kunstköderverbot dann mit Dropshot und Wurm geangelt wird.




Und ja, wenns um Geld geht für ein gutes Projekt, ist natürlich alles erlaubt, keine Frage..

Fairness, Sportsgeist, Anstand dürfen und sollen keine Rolle spielen, wenns darum geht, Geld für gemeinnützige Projekte zu erhalten - oder?

Deswegen wurde ja auch weder vom Geschäftsführer noch vom Pressereferenten im Forum gegenüber den Usern da dieses Verhalten der Mehrfachabstimmung kritisiert oder verboten.

Nein, man förderte bzw. entschuldigte dies sogar noch.


*Interessanter wirds aber jetzt im Fortgang.*
Die Sparda Bank Hamburg war schon recht früh über die Mehrfachabstimmungen durch Mitglieder des LSFV-SH informiert, Presse wie wohl auch andere Teilnehmer hatten diesbezüglich nachgefragt, da dies alles im Forum des LSFV-SH ja nachlesbar war.

Öffentlich gemacht wurde dazu nichts von der Bank, die Abstimmung wurde weder gestoppt noch die bisherigen, durch Mehrfachabstimmungen erreichten Ergebnisse annulliert.

Nein, im Gegenteil, am Ende wurde die Software zwar etwas umprogrammiert, so dass Mehrfachabstimmungen nicht mehr so leicht möglich waren.

*Keine Chance mehr für andere Teilnehmer*
Da aber vorher nicht die bereits abgegebenen Stimmen annulliert wurden, nahm die Bank den anderen Teilnehmern damit jede Chance, den durch die massenhaften Mehrfachabstimmungen des LSFV-SH zu Stande gekommen Vorsprung auf die gleiche Weise ausgleichen zu können.

Auch das war schnell im Forum des LSFV-SH bekannt - und es wurde auch gleich geschrieben, wie man trotzdem noch mehrfach abstimmen konnte:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...Horizont-Award&p=351714&viewfull=1#post351714

Mit dieser Maßnahme zementierte die Sparda Bank Hamburg nun aber den LSFV-SH praktisch als Sieger, da so einfach nicht mehr massenhaft Stimmen abgegeben werden konnten

Ob das Absicht war, dass die Bank eben dem LSFV-SH das Geld unbedingt zukommen lassen wollte, ob es da Absprachen gab zwischen Bank und LSFV-SH, ob und in wie weit da andere Projekte einbezogen wurden, das können und wollen wir nicht natürlich nicht beurteilen.

*Chance auf Antwort*
Da wir das alles nicht beurteilen können und wollen, werden wir sowohl dem LSFV-SH und der Sparda Bank Hamburg einen Link zu unserem Artikel schicken, damit sie die Möglichkeit haben, diese Vorgänge rund um den Horizot Award der Sparda Bank Hamburg und des LSFV-SH aus ihrer Sicht darzustellen.

*Mein persönliches Fazit:*
Stoppen müssen hätte das die Bank, die früh genug Bescheid wusste.

Der Verband kann keine Abstimmung der Bank stoppen!
Die hätten nur die Bank aufmerksam machen können und ihre Forumuser davor warnen, statt das zu fördern mit den Mehrfachstimmen.

Und die Bank hat ja durch ihr Handeln in meinen Augen auch eingestanden, dass das so nicht gewollt/gewünscht war - sonst hätten sie nicht nachträglich die Technik abgeändert und das Mehrfachabstimmen schwieriger gemacht.

Dass ausgerechnet der Teilnehmer, welcher sich auch öffentlich zu Mehrfachabstimmungen bekannte, dadurch bevorteilt wurde, weil die Stimmen nicht vorher gelöscht wurden und andere nicht mehr die Chance zum "aufholen" hatten, ist in meinen Augen nicht gerade "glücklich". 

Dass sowohl Haupt- wie Ehrenamtler des LSFV-SH öffentlich die Mehrfachabstimmungen entschuldigten/guthiessen/förderten, obwohl die Bank bereits durch ihr Handeln (Änderung der Abstimmungstechnik, nachlesbar im SH-Forum, dass das da alle mitgekriegt hatten) klar machte, dass das so nicht gewollt war mit Mehrfachstimmen, das ist der Punkt, der in meinen Augen tief blicken lässt ....

Es ging da schliesslich nicht um Peanuts, sondern um 10.000 Euro.

Daher kann man den Usern den geringsten Vorwurf machen, die das öffentlich machten mit ihren Mehrfachabstimmungen.

Die wollten ja "ihrem" Verband (dass ich nicht verstehe, warum man solche Verbände unterstützt, ist bekannt und steht auf einem anderen Blatt) etwas "Gutes" tun und dem die Kohle verschaffen - und sie wurden ja nicht von Haupt- oder Ehrenamtler des LSFV-SH auf die Problematik aufmerksam gemacht oder daran gehindert, sondern von diesen in ihrem Tun unterstützt.

Was, siehe oben, für mich der eigentliche Punkt ist und genauso ausgeführt wurde im Artikel..

*Aktualisierung 27.10. 2014*

Eine Mail von einem Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH, die ich heute morgen bekommen habe, habe ich wie folgt beantwortet:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Xxxxxxxx,
> 
> selbstverständlich werden wir keine Texte veröffentlichen vom LSFV oder Ihnen veröffentlichen, wenn wir dazu keine Genehmigung haben.
> 
> ...



*Aktualisierung 28.10. 2015*
Stellungnahme der Sparda-Bank, für die wir uns recht herzlich bedanken:


> Zu den offenkundigen internen „Reibereien“ zwischen Organisationen oder einzelnen Personen distanzieren wir uns als Bank.
> 
> Unser Engagement für gemeinnützige Organisationen wurde wie zitiert zu einem Teil in einem Publikumsvoting durchgeführt. Wir stimmen Ihnen zu, dass dieses Voting rechtlich einwandfrei war.
> 
> ...



Mit dieser Aussage:


> Das von Anfang an cookie-basiert geplante (und für uns erste) Internet-Voting musste aus technischen Gründen zuerst ohne den Einsatz von Cookies umgesetzt werden. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt konnten wir dann unser Voting wie ursprünglich geplant vervollständigen.


bleibt die Frage bestehen, wieso nicht die Stimmen annulliert wurden oder erst die Abstimmung begonnen, nachdem die Technik soweit war??

Die auf nun auch nach Angaben der Bank auf fehlerhafter oder fehlender Software, die erst nachgebessert wurde, beruhten.

Und so praktisch dann kein aufholen der Mitbewerber mehr möglich war, da erst mitten in der Abstimmung die Technik geändert wurde.




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

PS:
Meine persönliche Meinung:
Wenn man den Thread im Forum des LSFV-SH durchliest, sieht man erfreulicherweise, dass auch unter den Mitgliedern des Forums da doch einige sind, welche diese Vorgehensweise des LSFV-SH auch kritisch sehen.

Man muss und darf also nicht nicht alle organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH über einen Kamm scheren, einige scheinen doch noch richtiges Anglerblut in sich zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

PPS:
Vielleicht zeigt  der LSFV-SH ja noch Größe, und gibt den Preis an den Zweitplatzierten weiter???


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Hochgradig peinlich und selten dämlich, das im öffentlichen Teil des Forums zu schreiben. Was die "Offiziellen" in dem Thrad beitragen ist schon übel, wobei der Pressesprecher wieder einmal besonders negativ heraussticht.

Das die beiden kritischen Stimmen dort angegangen werden ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich und in deren Forum Normalzustand. Dort ist man nur gerne gesehen, wenn man dem Verband bedingungslos folgt.

Mal schauen was die Sparda Bank dazu sagt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Wenn man den Thread im Forum des LSFV-SH durchliest, sieht man erfreulicherweise, dass auch unter den Mitgliedern des Forums da doch einige sind, welche diese Vorgehensweise des LSFV-SH auch kritisch sehen.



Hab mir den betr.Fred gerade mal angetan

Junge,Junge...das nenne ich mal Schmerzfrei.

Und das auch noch öffenlich Hurramässig zu posten..:banghead:


Meine Meinung-"gewonnen" und trotzdem ganz ganz arm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Nochmal, wie oben bereits geschrieben:
Rein rechtlich ist das sicher alles einwandfrei...!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Das ist eher so wie Lance Armstrong seine Siege.

Jeder wusste das er dopt, und jeder wusste das die anderen auch dopen. Aber Armstrong hat immer den arroganten Saubermann raushängen lassen, der insgeheim auch vor unlauteren Mitteln nicht scheute, um unliebsame Gegner zu beseitigen.

Natürlich ist der Verband nicht wie Lance Armstrong. Armstrong war ja ziemlich erfolgreich.

Fraglich ist, warum die Sparda Bank nicht die doppelten Stimmen gelöscht hat. Zumindest die mit derselben IP hätte man rausnehmen können.

Wahrscheinlich ist das dann wie beim Gelben Engel vom ADAC. Wenn der seine Stimmen korrekt gezählt hätte, hätten 3000-4000 Leute für den Gewinner abgestimmt. Bei über 16 Mio. Mitgliedern schon peinlich.

Von daher halt die Stimmen stehen lassen, soll ja nach aussen auch nach was aussehen. Und wenn da 70 Leute für den Sieger gestimmt hätten würde es der Sparda Bank sicher auch missfallen.

Trotzdem bleibt der bittere Geschmack, das man auf sich der einen Seite so sauber, regelversessen und fair gibt, dann aber so einen Thread im offiziellen Teil des Forums zustandebringt. Und das dann auch noch unter fleissiger Mithilfe der "Offiziellen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt der bittere Geschmack, das man auf sich der einen Seite so sauber, regelversessen und fair gibt,


Genau das ist mein Punkt!

Diese Heuchelei der organisierten Angelfischer, welche am Ende auch richtigen Anglern das Leben so schwer macht....


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Wo ist der Kotzsmiley geblieben? #q:c|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Vom Pressesprecher der Spardabank kam (allerdings erst jetzt, verschickt hatte ich die Mails an den LSFV und die Bank mit Veröffentlichung des Artikels) eine automatische Rückantwort, dass er sich nach seiner Rückkehr am 27.10. mit mir in Verbindung setzen würde. 

Langsame Automatik.......

Wir wartens gespannt ab.

Seitens des LSFV noch keine Reaktion....................


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Die Reaktion vom Verband wirst du sicherlich noch bekommen!


----------



## goscheacg (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Wenn´s um Leser geht.....

Moin Thomas9904, egal wie man zu dem steht was von Dir hier berichtet wird, hätte ich von einem Admin was anderes erwartet.

1. Sollte ein Admin eine gewisse Neutralität mitbringen, vor allem wenn sich keiner Deiner Beschuldigten bisher dazu geäußert hat!

2. Ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit Deinerseits von den Usern zu sprechen! Wenn überhaupt betrifft es einige wenige, und ich fordere Dich auf, Dich dafür bei den nicht beteiligten hier schriftlich zu entschuldigen! Auch ich bin Mitglied in dem Forum, was Du hier an den Pranger stellst und ich habe mich nicht damit gebrüstet Mehrfachstimmen abgegeben zu haben, und auch habe ich niemanden dazu aufgerufen.

Vielmehr möchte ich zu dem ziemlich einseitigen Bericht auch nicht sagen, es lohnt sich nicht.

LG


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Es ist sein Forum, er kann sich äussern wie er will. 

Schreibe doch mal in eurem ach so tollen Forum etwas gegen den Verband, oder für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen. Da wirst du die Neutralität dort recht schnell zu spüren bekommen. :q:q

Btw, sich bei nicht Beteiligten zu entschuldigen. Nicht schlecht, sowas muss man erst einmal fordern...ich meine vordern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



goscheacg schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt betrifft es einige wenige, und ich fordere Dich auf, Dich dafür bei den nicht beteiligten hier schriftlich zu entschuldigen!


Ich muss mich nicht entschuldigen - (richtig) lesen hilft:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss und darf also nicht nicht alle organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

...und wie immer, wenn man wagt, Kritik an den Oberen zu äußern, wird der Kritiker angemacht, ohne auch nur das Geringste zur Sache zu sagen.:q:q:q

"Neutralität mitbringen" heißt doch nichts anderes als brav die Klappe zu halten und bloß keine Kritik an denen zu üben, die mit aller Gewalt, auf Kosten zahlreicher organisierter Ang(e)l(fisch)er und zum Leidwesen zahlreicherer nicht organisierten Hobbyangler unser geliebtes Hobby immer tiefer in die Scheiße reiten.
Waren es etwa nicht User, die sich im LSFV-SH-Forum geäußert haben?
Und bei denen, die nicht mitgeschrieben, sondern diese Aktion durch Nichtäußerung angebrachter Kritik stillschweigend unterstützt haben, soll man sich jetzt entschuldigen, weil sie sich jetzt (zu recht) mit angegriffen fühlen könnten??? #d#d#d
Au weia!!!
Schade, dass ich nicht schreiben darf, was ich gerade denke!!!


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

manches ist einfach nur peinlich und das gehört dazu, inklusive der Mitplärrrer, 
 ich teile jede Meinung, die die Aktiv  dieses Bundes und der LV (teilweise) betreffen,  der Rest ist einfach platt und gefährlich mal nachdenken, menschliches Verhalten und so, greift euch mal an die Nase. Ich finde Manipulationen wahrlich nicht, nur das was daraus als Artikel wurde, vergess es.
 Hirn einschalten nutzt manchmal
 Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Mir gefällt das Bankster ihr (ehrlich?) erwirtschaftes Geld, an andere die ähnlich wirtschaften, abdrücken!
Der Einzige, welcher moralische Bedenken an diesem fragwürdigen Abstimmverhalten äußert, dieser Kai Hermans, wird zunächst vom Pressesprecher des Umweltschutz Verbands höchstpersönlich ziemlich übel abgewatscht, danach fällt die Meute geschlossen über ihn her.
Ein nettes Völkchen!
Mir tun dabei nur die anderen, eventuell ehrlichen Abstimmer für andere Projekte leid, die chancenlos scheinen,  gegen die geballte unlautere Vorteilsnahme!
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass geplante Projekt soll einen Amphibienschutz-Teich entstehen lassen?
Ich habe immer gedacht, sowas liegt eigentlich im Aufgabenbereich von Nabu und Co. und nicht im Focus eines Anglerverbandes.
Ach ich vergass, es ist ja kein Anglerverband, sondern ein Naturschutzverband!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Ruuuuhig, Brauner....

Da haben sich auch noch einige weitere User im Forum des LSFV-SH durchaus nicht angetan gezeigt von dieser Methode ........


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Die Methode ist dort aber seit langem gang und gäbe. Mit Meinungsfreiheit und Toleranz scheinen da einige ein ziemliches Problem zu haben. Das schnallen die meisten aber garnicht, das sie Glück haben und eine vom Verband abgesegnete Angelei betreiben (Kochtopf, Kochtopf, alles mitnehmen, Kochtopf).

Taxidermist hat vollkommen recht in seiner Beschreibung (erst der Pressesprecher, dann die komplette Meute) und das man sich statt um Amphibien, mal lieber um die Belange der Angler kümmern könnte.

Irgendwann gehts aber auch deren mit ihrer ach so gesetzestreuen (und vom Verband abgesegneter) Ausübung der Anglei an den Kragen. Dann werden viele sagen, das sie sowas ja nun nicht kommen sehen konnten. Und sie haben recht, ein Großteil ist schlicht zu xxxx um Zusammemhänge zu begreifen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

@goscheacg
1.unterscheide bitte zwischen Administrator und dessen Aufgaben,Pflichten,Rechte sowie Autor..auch einem Admin steht es frei,Themen zu eröffnen.



2.Einige wenige?Die einzigen,die z.Z.unter diese Kategorie fallen,wurden im dortigen Forum als Miesmacher abgebügelt.

Diese Mehrfachvotingaktion, auch wenn sie an sich legal war(Handwerklich trotzdem ein Witz),hinterlässt einen unsportlichen und unfairen Beigeschmack.Ja sicher..das  Verhalten so eine Situation auszunutzen ist auch menschlich,noch menschlicher wäre es allerdings solche Fehler einzugestehen.

Der Verband hätte gut daran getan,die Aktion bei Bekanntwerden dieser Votingmöglichkeit zu stoppen.. im  Fall einer Neuauflage hätten dann im besten Fall 2 Gewinne gewunken..Award UND Fair Play.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Verband hätte gut daran getan,die Aktion bei Bekanntwerden dieser Votingmöglichkeit zu stoppen.. .


Stoppen müssen hätte das die Bank, die früh genug Bescheid wusste.

Der Verband kann keine Abstimmung der Bank stoppen!
Die hätten nur die Bank aufmerksam machen können und ihre Forumuser davor warnen, statt das zu fördern mit den Mehrfachstimmen.

Und die Bank hat ja durch ihr Handeln in meinen Augen auch eingestanden, dass das so nicht gewollt/gewünscht war - sonst hätten sie nicht nachträglich die Technik abgeändert und das Mehrfachabstimmen schwieriger gemacht.

Dass ausgerechnet der Teilnehmer, welcher sich auch öffentlich zu Mehrfachabstimmungen bekannte, dadurch bevorteilt wurde, weil die Stimmen nicht vorher gelöscht wurden und andere nicht mehr die Chance zum "aufholen" hatten, ist in meinen Augen nicht gerade "glücklich". 

Dass sowohl Haupt- wie Ehrenamtler des LSFV-SH öffentlich die Mehrfachabstimmungen entschuldigten/guthiessen/förderten, obwohl die Bank bereits durch ihr Handeln (Änderung der Abstimmungstechnik, nachlesbar im SH-Forum, dass das da alle mitgekriegt hatten) klar machte, dass das so nicht gewollt war mit Mehrfachstimmen, das ist der Punkt, der in meinen Augen tief blicken lässt ....

Es ging da schliesslich nicht um Peanuts, sondern um 10.000 Euro.

Daher kann man den Usern den geringsten Vorwurf machen, die das öffentlich machten mit ihren Mehrfachabstimmungen.

Die wollten ja "ihrem" Verband (dass ich nicht verstehe, warum man solche  Verbände unterstützt, ist bekannt und steht auf einem anderen Blatt) etwas "Gutes" tun und dem die Kohle verschaffen - und sie wurden ja nicht von Haupt- oder Ehrenamtler des LSFV-SH auf die Problematik aufmerksam gemacht oder daran gehindert, sondern von diesen in ihrem Tun unterstützt.

Was, siehe oben, für mich der eigentliche Punkt ist und genauso ausgeführt wurde im Artikel..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stoppen müssen hätte das die Bank, die früh genug Bescheid wusste.
> 
> Der Verband kann keine Abstimmung der Bank stoppen!
> Die hätten nur die Bank aufmerksam machen können und ihre Forumuser davor warnen, statt das zu fördern mit den



Mea culpa..war meinerseits zwar richtig gemeint aber unglücklich formuliert,war so gedacht wie du es schreibst.

Ich glaube ,wir müssen mal die Definition von Onlinebanking überdenken


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich zum LSFV SH nicht mehr äußern, da ich dort ja kein Zahler mehr bin...

...aber in diesem Fall tue ich das dann doch noch einmal .

Wie schon geschrieben, ist das rechtlich alles einwandfrei. Und ja, nicht alle Mitglieder im dortigen Forum sind verbandstreue Gefolgsleute. Es sind auch nur wenige User die sich öffentlich mit den Mehrfachabstimmungen gebrüstet haben. Denn dort ist es ähnlich wie hier- ein paar User äußern sich zu den Tätigkeiten der Verbände und folgen diesem bedingungslos. Der Rest ignoriert das alles und geht einfach nur angeln. Erst wenn es Einschränkungen gibt, wird gemotzt. 

Ich finde das dortige Verhalten zumindest bedenklich, insbesondere das Verhalten der Offiziellen. Das zeigt mir den wahren Charakter des Ein oder Anderen auf... Im Wilden Westen sagte man wohl etwas wie "Häuptling gespaltene Zunge"...

Und dann kommt noch einer und schreibt genau in dem Thread wo es um (in meinen Augen bedenklich gewonnenes) Geld geht, dass hier im AB solche Themen nur aufgemacht werden, um Geld durch Klicks zu verdienen. Und dann klicken diejenigen alle hier in dieses ach so schlechte Forum. Die merken es einfach nicht... Warum lesen die hier eigentlich alle? Weil es hier deutlich interessanter ist, als das verbandstreue Landleben im dortigen Forum #6! Danke Thomas!

Allerdings finde ich es wirklich super, dass man das alles so öffentlich darstellt! Das Abstimmungsverhalten wird sicherlich noch öffentlich werden und der daraus entstehende Imageschaden nur schwer zu reparieren sein. Zukünftige Unterstützer werden das hoffentlich alles lesen und eventuelle Zuwendungen und Unterstützungen noch einmal überdenken. Das war wieder eine Sternstunde der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Ich werde die alle für den Pulitzer Preis vorschlagen (Theater). Wenn Du so eine Verbandsführung hast, braucht es eigentlich keine Angelgegner mehr, die einen das Angeln vermiesen wollen...

Am geilsten finde ich jedoch, dass mittlerweile auch dort im Verband nach und nach der Naturschutz im Vordergrund steht und nicht das Angeln. In der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wie auch intern. Dafür wird die Kohle verbraten und für den Kauf von Angelgewässern eine Umlage eingefordert #d. Und auch das wird von einigen wenigen bedingungslos unterstützt (siehe das dortige Projekt). Und irgendwann helfen die dann Fröschen in Eimern über die Straße und casten nur noch...

PS: Ich bin auch für Naturschutz, jedoch sollte sich jeder Verband auf die Vertretung der Interessen seiner Mitglieder (Zahler) konzentrieren!


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Völlige Zustimmung.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass die Ironie in der Geldsache (hier der Vorwurf Artikel um "Geld zu machen" zu veröffentlichen, während dort durch Mehrfachvoting eine Abstimmung zu eigenen Gunsten manipuliert wird) und die Probleme in der Zukunft, die so eine "Verbandsarbeit" mit sich bringt, von den meisten schlicht nicht verstanden werden kann.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Abstimmungsverhalten wird sicherlich noch öffentlich werden und der daraus entstehende Imageschaden nur schwer zu reparieren sein. Zukünftige Unterstützer werden das hoffentlich alles lesen und eventuelle Zuwendungen und Unterstützungen noch einmal überdenken.
> ...



Genau damit triffst Du den Nagel des Problems auf den Kopf.
Wie jeder weiß, gibt es beim NDR sehr angelkritische Journalisten, die bisher schon so manche Gelegenheit genutzt haben, um Angler und das Angeln an den Pranger zu stellen. Da der NDR aber auch ein sehr regional umtriebiger Sender ist, muss damit gerechnet werden, dass über die Preisverleihung beim Horizont Award der Sparda-Bank in Rundfunk und/oder Fernsehn berichtet wird. 
Man stelle sich jetzt nur mal vor, dass es dort so dargestellt wird, dass Angler für irgend 'nen Krötenteich sich den Preis ermogelt haben und deshalb z.B. ein Kinderhospiz oder sonst eine Einrichtung für Kinder oder kranke Menschen leer ausgeht.
Der nächste Schritt ist dann die Schlagzeile der Boulevardpresse "Kröten statt Kranke". Diesen Imageschaden auszubügeln würde, wenn es denn überhaupt möglich ist, ein mehrfaches von den erschlichenen 10.000 € kosten.

Aber wenn das Anglerboard (mal wieder) über die immer wieder festzustellenden Geldvernichtungsmechanismen der Verbände berichtet, erdreistet man sich, im eigenen Laden darüber herzuziehen, oder -wie dieser Zeitgenosse hier im Thread- "Neutralität" zu fordern.
#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Man stelle sich jetzt nur mal vor, dass es dort so dargestellt wird, dass Angler für irgend 'nen Krötenteich sich den Preis ermogelt haben und deshalb z.B. ein Kinderhospiz oder sonst eine Einrichtung für Kinder oder kranke Menschen leer ausgeht.


Da waren Naturschützer unter sich, nix für Menschen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da waren Naturschützer unter sich, nix für Menschen..


 
 Wobei der NABU in der Presse sicherlich besser dargestellt wird und größeren Anklang findet, als irgendein popeliger Anglerverband in Norddeutschland wo eh nur mit Tiermörder Mitglieder sind...

 Ja, der NDR und die regionale Presse schläft nicht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Ihr seht das falsch - ihr wisst doch:
Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer machen keine Fehler, brauchen daher nie etwas zurück zu nehmen oder sich gar entschuldigen..

Wenn die Bank das technisch ermöglicht und die Mitbewerber nicht auch selber auf den Dreh mit Mehrfachabstimmung kommen und ihre eigene Klientel dazu animieren, sind doch die alle schuld!!

Aber doch nicht ein Verband der organisierten Angelfischer, dessen Haupt- und Ehrenamtler (zumindest 2 davon öffentlich) dieses Vorgehen ja verteidigen - also müssen die doch recht haben, oder?.......

Wo wir doch auch diesem Verband die Präsidentin des Bundesverbandes verdanken, das Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH,  die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Hapach-Kasan - so ein LV KANN doch gar keine Fehler machen..

Seht das endlich ein.........

oder so.....................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Du hast den Hauptschuldigen vergessen..die nicht neutralen Nestbeschmutzer des AB


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du hast den Hauptschuldigen vergessen..die nicht neutralen Nestbeschmutzer des AB


 
 Und die 10-20 Kritiker hier. Der Rest interessiert sich nicht um das Geschriebene hier und hat ja eh dem AB den Rücken zugekehrt. Ich bin auch echt neidisch auf die 5700 User im dortigen Forum, die sich alle für das Verbandsleben interessieren. Hätte ich damals bloß nicht um Löschung meines Account gebeten- dann wäre ich heute noch einer von denen :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> dann wäre ich heute noch einer von denen :vik:



Optimist


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Es scheint jedenfalls dahingehend zu enden, dass der LSFV-SH mit 'nem blauen Auge davonkommt.
Die Entscheidung der Sparda Bank zugunsten des Projektes fiel wohl nicht nur auf Basis des Online-Votings sondern auch zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil durch eine eigene Fachjury.
Thomas, vielleicht bestätigt die Sparda Bank dieses Gerücht noch offiziell.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was die anderen vier Projekte waren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Damit würde sich aber die Bank nicht gerade in ein gutes Licht setzen, wenn sie, obwohl sie von den Mehrfachabstimmungen wussten, dazu noch nachträglich die Abstimmungstechnik geändert haben, so dass die anderen praktisch keine Chance mehr hatten, und dem, was die Verbandsantwortlichen im LSFV-SH-Forum dazu veröffentlicht haben, gerade dieses Projekt dann als Sieger küren würden..

Zudem ist das auch etwas anders zu lesen bei der Bank:
Über 75% der Förder*summe* entscheidete eine Fachjury. 

Wer die restlichen 25% und damit den Publikumspreis bekomme, entscheide die Gemeinschaft durch eine Abstimmung ab Mitte September auf der Sparda-Bank Hamburg Website, so heisst es da auf der Bankseite:
https://www.sparda-bank-hamburg.de/konto_und_depot/spardahorizont/award

Und für diesen (reinen) Publikumspreis hatte sich der LSFV-SH beworben

Wir werden ja sehen, ob und wie die (alle?) antworten werden.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Blödsinnige Kritik und Diskussion.
Es wird so getan als ob man selber moralisch Einwandfrei wäre.

Wie war das noch mit der Online- Abstimmung beim LSFV Nds?
Oder wie ist das so bei diversen Preisausschreiben?
Sind alle immer so ehrlich und nehmen nur 1x teil oder benutzt Man öfters auch mal diverse dritt Emailaccounts, Oma Tante Tochter etc. obwohl diese Nullkommanull etwas von dem Preisausschreiben wissen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sind alle immer so ehrlich und nehmen nur 1x teil oder benutzt Man öfters auch mal diverse dritt Emailaccounts, Oma Tante Tochter etc. obwohl diese Nullkommanull etwas von dem Preisausschreiben wissen?


Dann mache ich das aber gerade als Funktionär/Angestellter in einem gemeinnützigen Verband nicht öffentlich und propagiere das noch.


Und bei der von Dir angesprochenen Abstimmung in NDS gings aber definitiv nur um Meinungsbildung.

Und nicht um harte 10.000 Euro Cash (Peanuts?) für "nachhaltige, gemeinnützige" Projekte wie in dem Fall hier - da kann man wohl schon andere Massstäbe anlegen (wobei meines Wissens das Geld ja für das Projekt in die gerade neu gekaufte Teichanlage des LSFV-SH fliessen soll, wo das durchgeführt  werden soll - ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denk...).

Vor allem bei Leuten wie vom Verband, die ja sonst immer auf strikte, nicht nur wörtliche Einhaltung, von Recht und Regeln pochen sollte man auch die gleichen Massstäbe anlegen (dürfen), welche diese ja bei der Durchsetzung ihrer Regeln gegenüber Anglern selber anlegen...

Darum gehts mir, um die Diskrepanz zwischen Reden und Tun bei Verbänden - ich hatte ja nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass das wohl rechtlich alles eh kein Problem darstellen wird.

Dass aber Haupt- und Ehrenamtler eines Verbandes sowas eben öffentlich unterstützen - und das für mich tief blicken lässt..


Und da in NDS (dein Beispiel) haben auch nicht die Bewerber selber Mehrfachabstimmungen wie hier in diesem Falle in Gang gesetzt bzw. öffentlich unterstützt.

Und beim Fall der Abstimmung über Nachtangelverbot habe ich selber darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass durch die da propagierten Mehrfachabstimmungen der VfG das benutzen wird, um eben nicht gegen das Nachtangelverbot vorgehen zu müssen - wie es dann auch kam (siehe Einlassung Ministerium dazu)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

*Aktualisierung 27.10. 2014*

Eine Mail von einem Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH, die ich heute morgen bekommen habe, habe ich wie folgt beantwortet:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Xxxxxxxx,
> 
> selbstverständlich werden wir keine Texte veröffentlichen vom LSFV oder Ihnen veröffentlichen, wenn wir dazu keine Genehmigung haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Stellungnahme der Sparda-Bank, für die wir uns recht herzlich bedanken:


> Zu den offenkundigen internen „Reibereien“ zwischen Organisationen oder einzelnen Personen distanzieren wir uns als Bank.
> 
> Unser Engagement für gemeinnützige Organisationen wurde wie zitiert zu einem Teil in einem Publikumsvoting durchgeführt. Wir stimmen Ihnen zu, dass dieses Voting rechtlich einwandfrei war.
> 
> ...



Mit dieser Aussage:


> Das von Anfang an cookie-basiert geplante (und für uns erste) Internet-Voting musste aus technischen Gründen zuerst ohne den Einsatz von Cookies umgesetzt werden. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt konnten wir dann unser Voting wie ursprünglich geplant vervollständigen.


bleibt die Frage bestehen, wieso nicht die Stimmen annulliert wurden oder erst die Abstimmung begonnen, nachdem die Technik soweit war??

Die auf nun auch nach Angaben der Bank auf fehlerhafter oder fehlender Software, die erst nachgebessert wurde, beruhten.

Und so praktisch dann kein aufholen der Mitbewerber mehr möglich war, da erst mitten in der Abstimmung die Technik geändert wurde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, haben sich da zwei Dilettanten gefunden. Die einen können nix und die anderen noch weniger...

Bei der Preisverleihung (ob die sich zumindest ein wenig schämen?) Schulterklopfen- ist bei Genossen und in Verbänden ja so üblich. Somit haben sich 2 Partner fürs Leben gefunden


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sparda Bank Hamburg und LSFV Schleswig Holstein: Wenns ums Geld geht...*

Tja, nun war ja die Preisverleihung mit großem Bahnhof und schulterklopfen. Um es vorweg zu nehmen- geschämt haben die sich bei der Preisverleihung nicht.

Oder vielleicht doch? Nämlich für uns Angler!

Die Ziele des LSFV S-H wurden erwähnt. Der Verein widmet sich nämlich demnach dem Ziel, die Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte und der Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter zu erhalten. Angeln? Fische? Fehlanzeige. Obwohl nicht ganz. Man rechtfertigt sich nämlich, warum die 10.000.- Euro für den Verband und das dazugehörige Projekt so wichtig sind. Der Angler hat nämlich kein Verständnis dafür, das Tier angesiedelt werden, die nicht geangelt werden können. Und somit kann man das Projekt nicht allen Mitgliedern schmackhaft machen. Es ist doch schön zu hören, dass sie zumindest wissen das sie nix für Angler machen und das die Angler auch nicht gutheißen... 

Also liebe Angler, fleißig zahlen und Schnauze halten!Das was ich schon immer geahnt habe...

Naja, und neben den Imkern mit den Bienen sind auch die "Hornissen Freunde" schlauer. Über deren Preis von der Sparda Bank gibt es bereits einige Presseberichte zu lesen...


----------

